# Anyone on here into Cricket?



## Von blewitt (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm sitting here after work listening to Australia play South Africa in Test Match Cricket, and was curious if there are any other members who follow the game?


----------



## erikz (Feb 15, 2014)

I do watch it some times. Got to learn both rugby and cricket during my time working in New Zealand. Im addicted to ruggers, watch that as much as I can, cricket is hard to follow in continental Europe.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Being in Aus, of course. Don't have Foxtel though so can't watch.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, love cricket.


----------



## jimbob (Feb 16, 2014)

I wasn't until I shifted to aus, now I can quite happily watch a five day test!


----------



## RavenMad (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep, glad the Aussies are doing well again too! Shame Skull has retired from commentating...


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Has he? I swear I heard him during the Ashes.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 16, 2014)

He finished up after the New Years test, very dissapointing.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 16, 2014)

What? Who's going to laugh at their own jokes now and snort down my radio now. Very disappointing. Mr O'Keefe you will be sorely missed on my dial. I can now remove A.M. from my radio


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 16, 2014)

For those who are interested
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y3AXzZqg2k[/video]


----------



## welshstar (Feb 16, 2014)

Love cricket, if anyone is old enough to remember Bothams ashes !!!


----------



## rfwillis (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes. I love cricket. Hoping for the series win against South Africa. I really didn't think it could happen but here we are.


----------

